# ICD 10 code for patient traveling abroad



## momo2 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hello,

Can anyone tell me what code would be most appropriate for a provider to use if patient is presenting because they are traveling abroad and may need immunizations?

Provider selected counseling code Z71.89, and they did provide counseling about drinking water, food etc., but I was thinking more like Z76.89 "persons encountering health services in other specified circumstances, or NOS.

Please let me know your thoughts?

Thanks,


----------

